# Whistler Question - Lake Placid Lodge



## BevL (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anybody know anything about this resort?  I'm looking at purchasing a unit there but the maintenance fees seem quite high, so I have to look into that.

Also, this is a floating week.  Anybody have any experience with their reservation system?  I know it's a long shot that someone will actually own here but you don't know if you don't ask!!

Thanks much.

Bev


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 20, 2007)

Bev,

You have a PM


----------



## BevL (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm, nothing showing up in private messages or in my email.  Maybe it's floating around in cyberspace.  I'll PM and/or email you in an hour or so if it doesn't show up.

Thanks.

Edited to add:  Thank you so much for your PM, you have some mail back.

B


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Mar 21, 2007)

I own a week at the Whistler Vacation club at Lake Placid Lodge. Making reservations has been no difficulty for me (I own a ski week).

Feel free to contact me if you need any more information.


----------



## BevL (Mar 21, 2007)

I have PM'd you.  Thank you.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 31, 2007)

Lake Placid lodge has multiple TS companies sharing the building. Which company is the you're interested in associated with?


----------



## BevL (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks much, Bill.  The deal is basically done and I'm buying a couple of floating weeks there.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2007)

Bev,

What did you end up buying?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't like the location as it is Creekside and is not walking distance from Whislter Village.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2007)

Steamboat

You've been to Whistler??  LOL


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 14, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Steamboat
> 
> You've been to Whistler??  LOL



hahaha...I am getting closer to breaking even on my 3x Delta Whistler Village Suites condo-hotels for those that don't get the above joke.

I really love Whislter and would only really reccomend staying in Whistler Village or Blackcomb (off the ski runs). This is truly a great year-round destination.

Creekside is like a graveyard in the summer (and lesser during the Winter)while the Village is streaming with activity.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2007)

If you think creakside is a graveyard now you should have seen it 3-4 years ago. It made a graveyard seem buzy.



			
				Steamboat said:
			
		

> I really love Whislter and would only really reccomend staying in Whistler Village or Blackcomb (off the ski runs). This is truly a great year-round destination.


I second that! Whistler village, Village-north and Blackcomb are all walking parts of the whistler valley. All other parts of Whistler mean driving or bussing into the village which is a pain!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2007)

One last thing.  Many people will trade into Whistler via a Whiski Jack TS and many of these are very nice.  BUT the address associated with the whiski Jack TS are all the same business address of the central checkin office and not the address of the TS. To find the address of the TS you must go to a whistler website like www.Blackcomb.com , find the villages maps, then look for the name of the TS on the maps.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 14, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I really love Whislter and would only really reccomend staying in Whistler Village or Blackcomb (off the ski runs). This is truly a great year-round destination.
> 
> Creekside is like a graveyard in the summer (and lesser during the Winter)while the Village is streaming with activity.



See this is the beauty of TUG. I disagree with your opinion because of what my expectations about what a perfect holiday is. 

I'm an owner at Lake Placid Lodge. In my opinion the location right accross from the Creekside gondala makes its location second to none for skiing. The fact that Creekside is not the Village with all its noise, bars, drunks etc. is appealing to me and my family. The grocery store right across the road is excellent. And if we want to go into the Village we can either ski down or just take the bus if we don't feel like driving ourselves. Note we are skiers and have never been to Whistler in the summer. My opinion is based on winter usage

We've stayed at both of Whistler Vacations Clubs two resorts in Whistler (Lake Placid Lodge in Creekside and Twin Peaks in the Village) and like them both quite a lot. But I'm very satisfied with my Lake Placid purchase and its Creekside location.


----------



## eal (Apr 14, 2007)

When it comes to Whistler, its ALL good!  Spring, summer, fall, winter, higher, lower, whatever!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 15, 2007)

The new creakside is a very nice part of whistler in the winter but DW would hate being so far from the village.

Although the last time we skied whislter we had to download. The line to the main village was 30 minutes to creakside 0 minutes. We went to creakside and call  DD at the TS and had her drive over and pick us up.


----------

